
The Man Who Sold the Eiffel Tower Twice - samclemens
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/man-who-sold-eiffel-tower-twice-180958370/?no-ist
======
everly
I particularly liked his 8th commandment of the con: "Never boast. Just let
your importance be quietly obvious."

------
CM30
Not sure what's more interesting here; the fact this guy managed to actually
get people to believe in some of his claims before being arrested or the fact
that quite a few other criminals have done the exact same thing. See, George C
Parker and the (possibly non existent) Arthur Furguson.

